# Heyy Newbie here >> pic of me inside



## thejmaya (Jan 3, 2018)

I do makeup and stuff 

(Mod note: links removed.)


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 4, 2018)

Quick note that linking to your own stuff is not allowed in the body of your post. You can add them to your forum signature once you reach 10 posts.


----------



## thejmaya (Jan 5, 2018)

Okay Thanks !


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum (I am new also


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum (I am new also)


----------

